# 22ft Triton with room -8/4-10



## lwl96a (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm done teaching summer school (college professor) and am ready to go after some bigger fish. I am a tournament crappie fisherman and guide, but love the salt. I will be pulling my Triton 22 LTS with a 225 Merc and Trolling motor down to the Port Aransas this week. The forecast looks good weather wise to run around and I want to get out. My wife is working so I'll be there solo until my Father in law gets there this weekend/early next week. I have fished the salt some, but not in my own boat much. I'm loaded with tackle, but am looking to see if anyone might want to go who knows some places to fish or just get out and help with expenses some, as gas and bait gets expensive.

I really don't care about where to fish or what to fish for, as I'll be going semi-blind regardless. I can do bays for trout, reds, etc (boat doesn't draft super shallow) or offshore for whatever will bite, though I really don't want to be going more than 25 miles or so regardless of conditions (just getting my feet wet). Can leave out of Port A, Aransas pass or Packery. Let me know if you might be interested and we'll see what the weather allows!

Lucas

Try emailing me or texting after tomorrow (Tuesday) as I don't know how well my phone will read this site.

[email protected]
254-289-9821


----------

